# Windows Mobile 5.0 & Nokia 6255i



## TakumiKai (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi, I was just wondering if it was possible to install Windows Mobile 5.0 on a Nokia 6255i if you had the OS, connection cable, phone. I was also wondering what the native OS is for the Nokia 6255i. If anyone here does know how to install Windows Mobile on a smartphone, please tell me how. Thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I emailed my brother who works in mobile phones, this is his reply... don't know how accurate it is though.

Best off buying a smart-phone specifically based around the Windows OS.
Phones such as the Motorola Mpx220, or the i-Mate SP3i (also branded by Orange as the SPV C550 or C600)
Nokia handsets use the Symbian OS and, although this can be connected to Windows Outlook, connectivity can be a real problem.


----------



## TakumiKai (Mar 4, 2005)

I see... Nokia phones run on Synbian (I'm guessing the Synbian 60 series). However does that answer mean that it is *POSSIBLE* to actually run Windows Mobile on it and get rid of the Synbian OS?


----------

